# So, who's your favorite this Season?



## K7NUT (Feb 24, 2010)

My wife and I agree, so far(when it's not a re-run?)we like DJ.:yourock:
He does his job, doesn't complain a bunch, moves fast, but most of all he's funny!:hmm3grin2orange:
He's are favorite, however the S & S boys make us laugh too! But I have a feeling there going to get the boot, there just causing that poor guy to much money with not enough in return!
It's like the 5th. grade play ground watching those two(father and son)in there constant pissing match and the mouth on dad?:censored:


----------



## stihlms460 (Feb 24, 2010)

i like cody, just because he is my age, and is a good hard worker


----------



## tmanmi (Feb 24, 2010)

I like DJ also. Can we take up a collection to get him some front teeth?


----------



## Racerboy832 (Feb 24, 2010)

DJ cause he's a worker, I'd like to see him on Deadlest Catch too since he is a crabber too. I like the swamp logger guy the one that lives in the swamps.


----------



## chucker (Feb 24, 2010)

dj, is a true pnw logger at heart and soul! worked some of the same ares and with hard people like him columbia city/st.helens oregon.... no teeth,chews and spits where he wants! riding the crummy to and back from the woods smelling like a brewery and sweat lodge.. he wins my vote hands down !! lol


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Feb 24, 2010)

This year I am rooting for the underdogs. I like Leland because my heart goes out to him. He lost his seat to that jerk Melvin...can't stand him. Anyone that can't respect his machinery and his coworkers can go jump in the lake.

Also I like Dave the greenhorn. The guy is giving his all, raising a boy on his own and stuck with a doofus sidekick and a bastard for a boss, Gabe. The guy is in a bad spot because he needs a job which lets him get bullied by Gabe, the over privileged son.


----------



## K7NUT (Feb 26, 2010)

Woodcutteranon said:


> This year I am rooting for the underdogs. I like Leland because my heart goes out to him. He lost his seat to that jerk Melvin...can't stand him. Anyone that can't respect his machinery and his coworkers can go jump in the lake.
> 
> Also I like Dave the greenhorn. The guy is giving his all, raising a boy on his own and stuck with a doofus sidekick and a bastard for a boss, Gabe. The guy is in a bad spot because he needs a job which lets him get bullied by Gabe, the over privileged son.



I agree about Leland too, but there's nothing to keep the camera on him, but he is good because...
He just does his job!
I also have to agree with you on Melvin, except I think he's an #######!(oops! ends with hole?)
OK, and Dave the greenhorn too, he's doing laps around that sandwich eat'in slowpoke!
But DJ is still our fav, I would like to see him on Deadlist too!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 26, 2010)

ther all:jester:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 27, 2010)

It is tough to say, as the History Channel will portray these guys and their personalities in which ever way they choose...
BUT, I can't help but laugh at Jimmy and his son. They used to piss me off last year, but for some reason I am finding more humor in their stupidity. Not much of a show, but their isn't much else on either...


----------



## strokersix (Mar 1, 2010)

I thought DJ was gonna be a joke when I first seen him on there, but he seems to be one hard working SOB!

I also like Jay Browning, he seems to get the message across when the job needs to get done, but then he also jokes with his people, 2 thumbs up for him also!


----------



## crowbuster (Mar 1, 2010)

I thought the same about d.j. but he is ok in my book. Browning needs to practice his marksmanship, glad it wasn't a snake.Funny leland is not wining this year yet, hope he don't.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 2, 2010)

Swamp thang


----------



## stump grinder (Mar 2, 2010)

Gabe is a loudmouth jerk. Talks like he means well but you can't motivate people by constantly yelling at them and trying to break them down. it's not the military. He would have better luck with a different attitude.


----------



## biggenius29 (Mar 2, 2010)

I used to like Melvin. Now I cannt stand that A-hole. 

I like Earl, that guy is a tool. Although I think he is a little touched.

Any of the guys from Browning are cool. No drama this year with them now that Jays kid isnt there anymore.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Mar 2, 2010)

DJ is the one missing his front teeth right?
He's a hell of a worker but looks like he is enjoying his job.
The Swamp guy is a riot. I think him and the S&S dad need to work together. Maybe have engine troubles. A night in the swamp would do wonders for him.


----------



## pachickadee (Mar 4, 2010)

im biased. travis is my favorite. 
but other than that i really like shelby. he is a character. 

im not trying to be mean about dave but hes not raising that child on his own. the mother is very much in the childs life. 

they played up on the single father thing for tv.


----------



## Racerboy832 (Mar 4, 2010)

Isn't it funny with Melvin, I'm sure History Channel is the reason he got the job, everyone liked him and felt bad for him. Now everyone hates him.


----------



## ironman_gq (Mar 6, 2010)

I gotta go with the owner of the river logging company. Looks like he came from the swamp but actually doesnt sound half brain dead.


----------



## Ramblewood (Mar 6, 2010)

Woodcutteranon said:


> This year I am rooting for the underdogs. I like Leland because my heart goes out to him. He lost his seat to that jerk Melvin...can't stand him. Anyone that can't respect his machinery and his coworkers can go jump in the lake.
> 
> Also I like Dave the greenhorn. The guy is giving his all, raising a boy on his own and stuck with a doofus sidekick and a bastard for a boss, Gabe. The guy is in a bad spot because he needs a job which lets him get bullied by Gabe, the over privileged son.



*As PACHICKADEE (Travis's girlfriend) will tell you, Dave gets fired when the show ends because both were hired by History Ch. and not Rygaard . Also - Dave's girlfriend has a big hand in raising the kid .*


----------



## pachickadee (Mar 7, 2010)

its not dave's girlfriend that has a hand in raising the child

its the child's mother. dave's ex.

and yes dave got fired by the rygaards after the camera's stopped rolling.


----------



## Ramblewood (Mar 7, 2010)

pachickadee said:


> its not dave's girlfriend that has a hand in raising the child
> 
> its the child's mother. dave's ex.
> 
> and yes dave got fired by the rygaards after the camera's stopped rolling.



Sorry - I meant ex-girlfriend .


----------



## manonaputer (Mar 15, 2010)

i think shelby is a great guy..down to earth as they come.....i think it'd be a blast to work with him..but i do think id have something a little bit bigger than a .22 tin can shooter...


----------



## wdfccf73 (Mar 18, 2010)

DJ, Hands Down!!! That guy is a worker with a great attitude and good common sense!! I think he is doing a great job teaching Cody!!

Go Browning!! I wouldn't work for Ryygard...


----------



## A. Stanton (Mar 19, 2010)

Got to go with the Ragein-Cajun. Like his saying: "Now got money to buy a gun and new pocket knife."


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 19, 2010)

A. Stanton said:


> Got to go with the Ragein-Cajun. Like his saying: "Now got money to buy a gun and new pocket knife."



He says "we got the money now pawpaw we can buy you a pocket knife and a pistol"


----------



## hoechucker (Mar 20, 2010)

i thought it was "a pistol and a pocket knife"


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 20, 2010)

hoechucker said:


> i thought it was "a pistol and a pocket knife"



does it matter


----------



## Johndirt82 (Mar 20, 2010)

Some people have natural talent some don't for certain things. I think it would help Dave out alot if someone would take the time to properly train him in running saws, limbing, bucking , landing ops, from there he just needs to practice and gain experience and I think he'd be ok. Its not rocket science.


----------



## mojorisin (Mar 21, 2010)

Racerboy832 said:


> DJ cause he's a worker, I'd like to see him on Deadlest Catch too since he is a crabber too. I like the swamp logger guy the one that lives in the swamps.


Hands down it's DJ.


----------



## A. Stanton (Mar 21, 2010)

A. Stanton said:


> Got to go with the Ragein-Cajun. Like his saying: "Now got money to buy a gun and new pocket knife."



Got another saying. When he's in the money, he says, "It's turtle soup tonight."


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Mar 22, 2010)

last night.... the one newbie pilot may "piss excellence" but I think bart was ####tin razorblades


----------



## DJ4wd (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah that younger guy has more flying time but his cockyness is his downfall


----------



## husqvarnaX (Mar 29, 2010)

*Heli logger pilots*

I agree that new pilot seems like a dork. Its getting harder to find the new generation of pilots because all pilots trained in vietnam are retiring and the new generation of pilots is just starting to enter the work force


----------



## constantine (Apr 7, 2010)

*The Ragin' Cajun*

Gotta be Shelby hands down! That guy's Bayou patois is so thick they have to put on subtitles! On the last episode he had a Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 Mag for the 'gators. Better than that .22 he and Earl were foolin' around with earlier in the season.

I wonder if he built the "log-dog" himself. That's some machine. Also, any man who loves his dog (Willy) the way Shelby does is OK in my book.


----------



## caseyds (Apr 12, 2010)

*Wow*

What about DJ and those new teeth? You ever wonder how so many things can possibly go wrong with Jimmy? That man is always under a black cloud!! Anybody ever work with a guy like Melvin? You still want to choke him (or anybody in sight!) til the sun goes down.


----------



## gwiley (Apr 12, 2010)

*Connor pilot*

THe conner aviation pilot is impressive - he gets it done, is good at what he does and doesn't complain. My second favorite is Dave - the greenhorn on the Rygaard team - works hard, takes a lot of crap from Gabe and his dad. I especially appreciate his commitment to his son.

I have to admit though that the more I watch Axe Men the more I like American Logger. I really enjoy seeing the brothers work together to try to make a living - seems a lot more realistic than Axe Men.


----------



## K7NUT (Apr 19, 2010)

caseyds said:


> What about DJ and those new teeth? :



Those are some nice chopper's, it's hard to see him with them, got used to him not having any?
I'm happy for him!



gwiley said:


> My second favorite is Dave - the greenhorn on the Rygaard team - works hard, takes a lot of crap from Gabe and his dad. I especially appreciate his commitment to his son.
> 
> I have to admit though that the more I watch Axe Men the more I like American Logger. I really enjoy seeing the brothers work together to try to make a living - seems a lot more realistic than Axe Men.



We really like Dave too, he's a hard worker and he has taken alot of crap, but he's still there!
I have only seen American Logger once, but I would just like to see more chainsaw action!


----------

